

Determining the Maximum Projectile Range with a Numerical Model - carlchenet
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/determining-maximum-projectile-range-numerical-model/

======
chrisBob
In one of my 1st year engineering classes we put together similar models in
MATLAB Simulink. It was a lot of fun, and we gradually built up the model
until it included the coriolis effect, and accounted for different air
densities at different altitudes, all of which are important if you are firing
an artillery round 20km. Our results matched up well with tabulated data from
real rounds.

The Wired article that doesn't even account for air resistance is a little
disappointing.

